# Para que sirve el stand by



## OLIVER8520 (May 30, 2009)

he leido que el stand by consume energia, su principal funcionamiento es recibir una orden, 

inquietudes:
-en un tda para que quiero un stand by si no va a recibir señales o alguien digame para que sirve en un tda.
-porque dicen que tiene o produce co2 
-el fotodiodo y el fototransistor tambien producen co2 o producen algun otro mal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

oliver8520 dijo:
			
		

> -porque dicen que tiene o produce *co2*
> -el fotodiodo y el fototransistor tambien producen *co2* o producen algun otro mal



      

Que has querido escribir cuando has puesto co2?
Si estas hablando de CO2 (dioxido de carbono) tengo que preguntarte: estas fumando algo raro?
Si es otra cosa...no se me ocurre que puede ser, así que escríbelo como corresponde...

Saludos!


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 30, 2009)

Televisores, reproductores de DVD, equipos de sonido, ordenadores y un inagotable etcétera de dispositivos siempre 'en espera', en 'standby'. Si los desconectáramos cuando no los usamos, nuestra factura de la luz mermaría un 12% al año. Ahorraríamos 7.000 millones de euros sólo en Europa y reduciríamos un 1% las emisiones de C02. 

fuente:http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/sociedad/objetivo_reducir_stand.html


----------



## Cacho (May 30, 2009)

No...

Lo que produce CO2 es la generación de energía en las plantas (Termoeléctricas). 
Si los aparatos se apagaran en lugar de ponerse en Stand By, entonces las plantas tendrían que producir un poco menos de energía y eso llevaría a que se emitiera desde sus chimeneas un 1% menos de CO2.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (May 30, 2009)

co2? 

con lo del tda me descolocastes...

osea que me estoy intoxicando por tanto contacto con la electronica?

sabia que tenia que estudiar cocina...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2009)

jajaja, esa es buena alexus.

El se refiere que si el Stand-By en realidad ayuda a economizar la energia o es todo lo contrario.

Yo estoy en contra del Stand-By. Aunque algunas veces ayuda de mucho. (En la P.C por ejemplo).

Saludos.

PD: Cocina... Jajajajjasjjandasjda.


----------



## alejujup (May 30, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y este tema del stand by nunca lo vi de esa manera pero esta bueno igual eso de no dejar los aparatos en ese estado! esta es mi sencilla opinion! je je! saludos!


----------



## mabauti (May 30, 2009)

yo utilizo mucho el stand by en my pc; si creo que no la necesitare por mas de 2 horas mejor la desconecto de la red electrica


----------



## alejujup (May 30, 2009)

yo lo suelo utilizar mucho en my amplificador, lo dejo asi ya que lo uso con frecuencia en el dia!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 30, 2009)

Algunas herramientas que no pueden faltar en nuestros talleres:

*osciloscopio*






*Cautin*





*Tester*





*Y la mas importante nuestra Mascara de gas, ustedes saben lo peligroso que es el co2?*


----------



## alejujup (May 30, 2009)

je je... y tenes razon narcisolara 21.le estamos dando ya  mucha importancia de mas a este tema! supongo que fue un sarcasmo tu comentario,y si no lo fue, im sorry!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 30, 2009)

alejujup dijo:
			
		

> je je... y tenes razon narcisolara 21.le estamos dando ya  mucha importancia de mas a este tema! supongo que fue un sarcasmo tu comentario,y si no lo fue, im sorry!


De vez en cuando, hay que pasarlo bien.. Claro siempre y cuando no se ofenda a algún compañero del foro....

PD: A los compañeros que trabajan mucho con estaño, a veces cuendo estan  soldando no les dá dolor de cabeza , lo digo porque me puse a estañar una placa completa y el humo del estaño casi me tira patas arriba como condorito, será que el porcentaje de plomo estará muy alto..?


----------



## mabauti (May 31, 2009)

> ... una placa completa y el humo del estaño casi me tira patas arriba como condorito, será que el porcentaje de plomo estará muy alto..?


del estaño con plomo de la soldadura????!!!!!  , sin alguna forma de seguridad???!! Caray hombre eso es muy dañino!! SIEMPRE hay que usar alguna forma de seguridad para disminuir o preferentemente cancelar el humo aspirado. Espero que el daño no haya sido de consecuencias


----------



## OLIVER8520 (May 31, 2009)

El piloto rojo encendido supone un derroche sin cuento y la emisión a la atmósfera de 20 millones de toneladas de C02.
La Comisión Europea exigirá a todos los fabricantes de electrónica reducir en un 73% el consumo del 'standby' en sus aparatos a partir de 2020. 'La lucecita eterna' consume hoy ente seis y diez vatios y la normativa europea lo dejará en 0,5 vatios.

fuente: http://profesordeeso.blogspot.com/2008/11/objetivo-reducir-el-stand-by-ingenieros.html    leeme interesante


----------



## alejujup (May 31, 2009)

no estaba en conocimiento de de los problemas que causa el stand by, y aun mas recientemente, y el que me preocupas mas, lo danino que puede ser soldar sin proteccion! y alguien sabe de alguna forma de reducir los efectos daninos del humo al soldar?


----------

